

The Decision Tree: How Smarter Choices Lead to Better Health - cwan
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/01/ff_decisiontree/all/1

======
crpatino
This is pretty stupid.

We have detected that you have genetic predisposition to develop this rare
medical condition. <little print>Above general population, you have 0.5%
chance of getting sick every year until you turn 40, 1% until you turn 55 and
3% afterwards</little print>

You should be concerned because there is no known cure for this disease.
<little print>But the expected survival rate is 8 years with proper
treatment</little print>

There are 2 preemptive surgeries.<little print>But of whose have a 10% chance
that you will die within 30 days of complications, leaving 2 little orphans to
fend themselves in the world</little print> One has 50% chance of preventing
the condition to develop <little print>Still above general population
expectations</little print> and the other has 90% <little print>But will cost
a fortune, and stain your marriage and your self esteem</little print>

How brilliant!

